# New member of the family



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Just added the S&W 39 to the Family 
  
She is a sweetheart.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Not yet Hoping to hit the range this weekend. and thanks


----------



## Gregg1LE (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet looking pistol. Looking forward to a range report !


----------

